# URGENT - chiropractor Oliveira do Hospital



## littlebrownpam (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,
Can anyone recommend an english speaking chiropractor in or near Oliveria do Hospital?
Thanks
Pam


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

littlebrownpam said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone recommend an english speaking chiropractor in or near Oliveria do Hospital?
> Thanks
> Pam


Hi, I can highly recommend one in Aveiro. It is quite a distance to travel but she is superb. She speaks excellent English. Let me know if you want her details.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

ValnGary said:


> Hi, I can highly recommend one in Aveiro. It is quite a distance to travel but she is superb. She speaks excellent English. Let me know if you want her details.


I'll second that recommendation. The lady in Aveiro is Portuguese but lived for many years in Canada and trained in the US, hence the excellent English mentioned by ValnGary. She gives an excellent service and has given me relief for my sciatica and a neck problem. Highly recommended.


----------



## littlebrownpam (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,
Thanks for this recommendation, I will keep it in mind for when we move out next year. My partner is only over until Saturday so it's a bit far to go (plus I think the drive would aggrivate it even more). 
Have you come across anyone practicing McTimoney out there?
thanks
Pam


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

littlebrownpam said:


> Hi,
> Have you come across anyone practicing McTimoney out there?
> thanks
> Pam


I've not heard of that one Pam and after reading this, "McTimoney Chiropractors told to take down their web sites," I'm not so sure that I want to.

Do tell us more but for now I'll stick with my tried and tested solution in Aveiro. I hope your partner can solve their problem OK by whatever means.


----------



## littlebrownpam (Aug 15, 2012)

Never heard about this before. Just read the Guardians article about it 'Witch hunt' forces chiropractors to remove websites | Chris French | Science | guardian.co.uk too.
Lots of people practice it in the UK and the one my partner uses in no way says that it can help treat childhood conditions.
It just seems to be described as a gentle, whole body manipulation ,my partner has found it a far more gentle treatment. http://www.mctimoneychiropractic.org/index
He spent years going to chiropractors who never really helped and would quite often end up hurting him more.
He went to see his current chiropractor, came back saying it was a waste of money, that she had bearly touched him etc. The next day he felt wonderful, his back was better than it had been in years.
She also sorted out his alignment after years of doctors telling him he had one leg shorter than the other. A bit of painless manipulation and he was all evened out as it was his hips that were out of line. No other chiro had done this.
He will be very sad to lose her I think. Hopefully we can find someone as good in Portugal.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Pam I can assure you that your partner will not be disappointed with the chiro that has been mentioned here in Aveiro. I went down with sciatica in December 2009 and was told by the doctor that I could 'look forward' to it recurring every winter. I found immediate relief with this chiropractor and to date I have stayed pain free. 

On a separate matter I recently went to A & E with extreme head and neck pain. Up to a point the service there was excellent and I was x-rayed and given pain killers and anti-inflammatories. The doctor there said that the x-ray disclosed a neck problem between C4 and C5 but that it was unlikely to be the cause of my headaches. I commissioned my own x-rays and took them to Aveiro where I was told that the problem was between C3 and C4 and possibly was the cause of the headaches. One session of manipulation later and again I was pain free and remain so.


----------



## littlebrownpam (Aug 15, 2012)

He sounds good, maybe we'll have to make the effort to go to Aveiro then. Just a bit far away!


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

It's a half day out for me as I have to travel from Coimbra but well worth it. Let me know if you want the details unless you already have them from ValnGary of course.


----------



## littlebrownpam (Aug 15, 2012)

yes, if you could send me the details that would be great. We'll have them ready then at least.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Have sent you a PM.


----------



## ChrisJohn777 (Feb 26, 2021)

ValnGary said:


> Hi, I can highly recommend one in Aveiro. It is quite a distance to travel but she is superb. She speaks excellent English. Let me know if you want her details.


Please can you give me her name and contact details


----------



## ChrisJohn777 (Feb 26, 2021)

ChrisJohn777 said:


> Please can you give me her name and contact details


P


JohnBoy said:


> I'll second that recommendation. The lady in Aveiro is Portuguese but lived for many years in Canada and trained in the US, hence the excellent English mentioned by ValnGary. She gives an excellent service and has given me relief for my sciatica and a neck problem. Highly recommended.


Please can you give me her details?


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

ChrisJohn777 said:


> P
> 
> Please can you give me her details?


With pleasure. I'll do it later when I'm back home.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

ChrisJohn777 said:


> P
> 
> Please can you give me her details?



ChrisJohn I have a dilemma. As far as I am aware, we are not allowed to promote a business here so I don't think that I can pass you the name publicly. I would send you a PM but you cannot send/receive PMs until you have made 5 posts. I will contact a moderator for advice and get back to you soonest. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

ChrisJohn777 said:


> P
> 
> Please can you give me her details?


Hi ChrisJohn. One of the site's moderators will contact you with the details. Please watch out for the message coming through and please let me know if you need anything else. The chiro's name is Maria Sweetmore and I'm sure she will be able to help you. Good luck. 

Colin


----------



## ChrisJohn777 (Feb 26, 2021)

ValnGary said:


> Hi, I can highly recommend one in Aveiro. It is quite a distance to travel but she is superb. She speaks excellent English. Let me know if you want her details.


Please can you give me her details


JohnBoy said:


> ChrisJohn I have a dilemma. As far as I am aware, we are not allowed to promote a business here so I don't think that I can pass you the name publicly. I would send you a PM but you cannot send/receive PMs until you have made 5 posts. I will contact a moderator for advice and get back to you soonest. Sorry for the delay.


can you email it to me on [email protected]


----------



## ChrisJohn777 (Feb 26, 2021)

JohnBoy said:


> Hi ChrisJohn. One of the site's moderators will contact you with the details. Please watch out for the message coming through and please let me know if you need anything else. The chiro's name is Maria Sweetmore and I'm sure she will be able to help you. Good luck.
> 
> Colin


Thank you


----------

